# DeHaze for older LR?



## chilvr2 (Oct 27, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend  a how to for dehazing.  I have LR CC 5.7 and have checked my Lightroom Queen books but I can’t seem to find it for my LR version.  Thanks for any advise


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2019)

The Dehaze function was introduced in the Subscription version of LR6.x.  The functions was only for users with a subscription but the functionality was added and disabled for the corresponding perpetual License version.
The only way that you can "dehaze" your images would be through a third party app using the Edit In function or get a subscription to Lightroom Classic.


----------



## Califdan (Oct 27, 2019)

I found a Word doc on my computer from October 2017 which may (or may not) still be valid.  Check out the last bit of it first.  Then read the rest.  Sorry if it's too long for this forum, but here it is anyway.....



Hi all,



You never stop learning. I subscribe to a very nice daily newsletter by Tim Grey ( Ask Tim Grey – Answers for Photographers… ) which contains Lightroom and Photoshop tips in form of user questions with answers by Tim. I find that I agree with Tim over 98% of the time. Mostly, he just validates what I already know but today I learned something new. There is a trick to allow the use of the Dehaze filter in LR6.

As you know, Adobe sells LR either as a standalone (perpetual license) version which is currently LR6.x ($149). They also will rent Lightroom to you along with Photoshop, LR mobile and some cloud storage for $10/month. The rental is called CC2015.x. In each case you get bug fixes and new camera support for free. However, most new features are only supplied to the rental version. If you have LR6 you won’t get them until they release LR7 (which is about a year and a quarter late already – so who know if or when it will ever come out). One of those features is the very useful Dehaze Filter which is only in the rental version.

Well, Tim Grey explained a work around to allow you to use the Dehaze filter even if you have the LR6 version. So, here’s the deal. You can’t get the actual slider in your LR6 version, but you can use develop presets that apply the filter if someone (like me) was kind enough to create them from LR CC2015. I didn’t follow Tim’s method exactly. For one thing I left “process version” out of the preset. I’m not going to go into a long discussion of what a process version is but you can read about it in the LR tutorial on the PACC website (it’s in module C06). What this means is that if your image was imported in a pre LR6 version you will need to update it to the latest process version before you apply the presets. The other thing I’m doing different than Tim is that I’m not using the Import/Export method to get these preset to you. I’m saving them on my Google Drive where you can copy them.



Here’s what you need to do:



1) Download the “Dehaze” folder from my Google Drive here: Dehaze - Google Drive . Unzip the downloaded file to your desktop. This will result in a folder called “Dehaze”

2) Find out where your Lightroom presets are being kept. This is usually in


PC: C:\Users\<your user name>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom
Mac: Macintosh HD / Users / <your user name> / Library / Application Support / Adobe / Lightroom
 Or, if you are keeping your presets with your catalog (a preferences setting), there will be a “Lightroom Settings” folder in the same folder where your catalog is
To find out exactly where it is,


 Go to the Preferences dialog by selecting Preferences from the Edit (Windows) or Lightroom (Macintosh) menu on the menu bar.
 Go to the Presets tab in the Preferences dialog.
Click the "Show Lightroom Presets Folder" button to open a window in your operating system that will show the Lightroom folder where presets are stored.
3) Close Lightroom

4) Copy the downloaded Dehaze folder into the folder called “Develop Presets” in the folder you found in step 2

5) Restart Lightroom

In the Develop Module, in the left panel group, in the Presets panel you should see a folder called “Dehaze” and inside it are 11 presets – one each of 11 different Dehaze values. On any image you want, just click the preset for the amount of dehaze you want to add or remove. These are in multiples of 20 from -100 to +100

Is this as good as having the actual slider in LR Cc/2015? No. When you use it on an image it will produce the same results as the real thing would but there are limitations.

1) You cannot use it in a localized area (i.e., within the Radial tool, the Gradient tool, or the brush tool)

2) You can only apply it at increments of 20 (e.g., +20, +40, etc.) not fine finessed values (BTW if you find you need finer increments let me know & I’ll do it by 10’s rather that 20’s

I no longer have LR6 installed so haven’t been able to actually test these instructions. If you give it a try, let me know who it went.



Thanks -- Dan

__._,_.___

===============================



[Sorry to be following up so late, but I was out of internet range when Dan first posted this]

There's an LR6 plugin that actually gives you a Dehaze slider rather than a bunch of presets:

Lightroom 6 Dehaze


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2019)

Califdan said:


> There's an LR6 plugin that actually gives you a Dehaze slider rather than a bunch of presets:
> 
> Lightroom 6 Dehaze


This is not available for the OP has an Older version go LR (5.7)


----------



## Califdan (Oct 27, 2019)

Wasn't sure.   Dealing with fire evacuation of 98 year old father in law so didn't have time to investigate.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 28, 2019)

Califdan said:


> Dealing with fire evacuation of 98 year old father in law so didn't have time to investigate.


Is he ok?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2019)

Califdan said:


> Wasn't sure.   Dealing with fire evacuation of 98 year old father in law so didn't have time to investigate.


Godspeed...


----------



## Califdan (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for asking.  Joe (father in law) is OK.  We got him into a skilled nursing home in Petaluma (currently not in the evac zone) so he has a bed in a double occupancy room with a bathroom and meals.   He's not happy about being out of his house and keeps asking if he can go home yet but they haven't lifted the evacuation order yet and there is still no electricity in his area anyway so we have keep telling him it will be another few days.   We also have to remind him that he's pretty lucky to be where he is as the alternative was to go to one of the evacuation centers and sleep on a mat on the floor of a convention hall at the fairgrounds with 4,000 other people who are all sharing the same set of bathrooms.  (I can't wait to see the bill for the nursing home though)


----------

